# Fast and the Furious : Tokyo Drift



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

ITV1 22:35 - 0:35
Pt.3 - Shiny fast cars,women,engine sounds,drifting,,what more do you want ? Gripping storyline ? 

:driver:


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

That must be the worst one they made


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

An insult to the series .... It's a horrid film


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm watching hot fuzz instead. Much better


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

i'll watch it as i like me Jap cars and drifting. no F&F has measured up to the first one tbh..


----------



## Mattodl (Sep 13, 2012)

I was just about to go watch one of these at the cinema, when was it released this new one?


----------



## Jdm boy (May 13, 2011)

I like it  but as my name suggests I may be slightly biased lol


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Mattodl said:


> I was just about to go watch one of these at the cinema, when was it released this new one?


the one on TV is the third one, the newest one is the sixth..


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

I ain't seen this for ages, it's not that bad really lol,i s'pose a beer helps


----------



## Ian-83 (Mar 28, 2011)

Technically its not the third in the the series but was third released as they guy that dies was in the last film to be released and also I do believe he is in the new one out later this month.

It's an ok film but a bit poor in places.


----------



## Twizz (Jul 8, 2012)

Ian-83 said:


> Technically its not the third in the the series but was third released as they guy that dies was in the last film to be released and also I do believe he is in the new one out later this month.
> 
> It's an ok film but a bit poor in places.


Yup you've got it right, he's been in the 4th, 5th and will be in this one yet he died in the "3rd".... I'm not sure why they messed the whole sequence up.

F&F6 is out 17th May.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

The F&F series is my guilty pleasure as far as films go, i know the plot won't be deep, i know the dialogue won't be sparkling, but i do like my cars.
Oh, and the new one has Gina Carano in it, womens MMA fighter and star of Haywire, she can kick my **** anytime *cloud9* :lol:


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

Han dying in tokyo drift and Dom rocking up at the end to pay his respects would indicate that tokyo drift takes place after parts 4-6. 

I don't mind tokyo drift too much it was miles better than the homoerotic love in of 2 fast 2 furious with Brian having something for Roman's ass and Roman teaching Brian all his moves.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

johanr77 said:


> Han dying in tokyo drift and Dom rocking up at the end to pay his respects would indicate that tokyo drift takes place after parts 4-6.
> 
> I don't mind tokyo drift too much it was miles better than the homoerotic love in of 2 fast 2 furious with Brian having something for Roman's ass and Roman teaching Brian all his moves.


Wait till 7 comes out, apparently Vin is doing another one.


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

Yeah they'll keep milking this cash cow until the udders shrivel up.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

first one is epic


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

johanr77 said:


> Yeah they'll keep milking this cash cow until the udders shrivel up.


Pretty much, but to be fair to Vin Diesel, if you had a successful formula for something, that everyone wanted, wouldn't you milk it for all it's worth??
I sure would :lol:


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

He wasn't keen to milk it for all it was worth before though which is why he didn't want to appear in 2 fast 2 furious. His career took a swan dive into the crapper and all of sudden he's happy doing the mainstream formulaic stuff again, can't blame him I suppose it's a lot of money he gets for doing it.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Anyone into japanese motors check out the june issue of Fast Car,they've got a jap culture special.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

muzzer42 said:


> Pretty much, but to be fair to Vin Diesel, if you had a successful formula for something, that everyone wanted, wouldn't you milk it for all it's worth??
> I sure would :lol:


Die Hard 5 is testament to stopping before the udders shrivel up.


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

As is Terminator 3, and 4...


----------

